
Why you need a framework with your WebSockets - jondubois
https://medium.com/@jonathangrosdubois/why-you-need-a-framework-with-your-websockets-98330827e3e
======
meritos
Yeah, that is cool, also liked the Mozilla tutorial for Java devs: how to
develop the WebSocket server:

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/WebSockets_...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/WebSockets_API/Writing_a_WebSocket_server_in_Java)

